# Getting my budgie to trust me.



## Yoshie (Sep 4, 2021)

I’ve had my budgie for around a year now, when he first got home I left him in his cage for a fortnight, talking to him quietly, reading and listening to calm music. I’ve tried placing my hands on the sides of the cage for a few minutes before very slowly moving my hand in. I’ve tried with millet aswell but still wants absolutely nothing to do with me. I’m about ready to rehome him with someone else because I’m completely out of ideas. Everything that behaviouralists have told me to try and not worked in the slightest. Has anyone else had any of these problems and if so do you have any advice for me.


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I am not an expert just an amateur but I don't think you should give up on your feathered friend even though I know it gets frustrating sometimes!

My budgie couldn't care less about millet in the beginning, she didn't know what it was! It made her afraid cos it was big! So instead of offering it to her by hand I hung it In her cage until I came home two days in a row to a stripped little twig.

Then I started offering her the millet through the bars. Then on a long spray in her cage so my hand could be very far away. Then I slowly shortened the twig. Now she will hop across the cage towards me when she sees yummy millet. 

She accidently licks and nibbles on my fingers looking for crumbs. I can sometimes feed her grains of millet on my palm for a minute or two til she remembers she is meant to be scared and hops away.

I have had her since 24th July this year. She isn't tame by any means but I think she will be if I persist.

I honestly just follow her lead. I try to hand feed her 3 times a day. Sometimes she is a bit stressy so I start off with a longer twig and slowly work my way closer til she is pecking my hand gently and touching me without realising. Other times I can just pour a whole pile of grains in my hand and go for it.

I dunno, it just comes down to what works for ME and what works for HER. We are partners.

Thanks for listening 

I thought I should add I go very slowly when moving towards bonding time. I stand a little way from the cage and I talk softly, whistle make other noises til she is listening and interested.

Then I show her the millet in my hand and approach. I open the cage gate and back off cos it spooks her. Keep chattering to her and showing off my yummy millet. Then I can put hand and millet in the cage. Generally by now she has her head on one side looking, eyes slowly blinking. 

I get a little closer and her beak starts opening and closing cos she remembers the noms. Then I can get *even *closer or just wait til her desire over rides her lingering fear of myself and my hands. Then she just hops over.

I do think she will be on my hand soon. But I just wait and repeat my steps consistently.

I can defo feel the trust and bond growing even if it's not quick, and every step we take I feel very good myself because my budgie must think I am a bit of ok even if I am an ugly looking bird 🤪


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*

*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*Budgies are not like a cat or a dog. It takes a GREAT DEAL of time and PATIENCE to get a budgie to learn to trust you.
You must work with the bird on a regular and consistent basis. You also must have reasonable expectations.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part.
You should never grab your budgies or force them to be touched.
To bond with your budgie, you need to build their trust in you.
They will have to learn over time that you will not hurt them, grab them and try to force them to allow you to hold them.

Always work at your birds’ pace.
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to their whenever you interact with them.

Some budgies prefer NOT to interact outside of the cage with a human. 
In that case, it is important that you respect your budgie and learn to love and enjoy it for who and what it is.
You can get a great deal of pleasure from sitting and talking, signing or reading out loud to your budgie as you watch him/her play.

Talking about rehoming your budgie because the bird does not behave in the manner you wish it to gives me the impression you are not committed to this bird in the way you should be.
Budgies are not meant to be "disposable" pets. When you adopt an animal, you are taking the responsibility of giving it the love, care and attention it deserves.
This includes any and all veterinarian care it may need. You should be providing it with the best care possible for its optimum health and well-being.
If you are unable to do this, then rehoming to the budgie to someone who will make that commitment and honor that responsibility is the best option.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Yoshie (Sep 4, 2021)

Cassie and luna said:


> Sorry for the two messages but I thought I should add I go very slowly when moving towards bonding time. I stand a little way from the cage and I talk softly, whistle make other noises til she is listening and interested.
> 
> Then I show her the millet in my hand and approach. I open the cage gate and back off cos it spooks her. Keep chattering to her and showing off my yummy millet. Then I can put hand and millet in the cage. Generally by now she has her head on one side looking, eyes slowly blinking.
> 
> ...


I’ve tried all this


FaeryBee said:


> *The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
> 
> *Avian Association of Veterinarians*
> 
> ...


after a year of fully trying with my budgie my allowed to think of weather I want to rehome it or not. In the past year we have not made any progress. I Brough him in hopes of having a companion and so far we are still strangers.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*From you attitude then I would say the best option for your budgie's sake is for it to be rehomed to someone who will love, care for it and accept it just as it is.

I wish you well in doing so.

This thread is now closed.*


----------

